# 4/25/16 Pomp fishing



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught a verily legal pomp, shortly after getting the rods out, but I turned him loose hoping for better fish. I have caught 2 stingrays since. Lol


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

I have not caught a Pomp this year. Ive been out 6 times with good baits and no luck. 

I did catch a 27" Red a few days ago and a few small sharks on Mullet cut bait.

Where are the Bluefish and catfish? Usually this time of year I run into large schools of these fish.


----------



## Jbarel (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice .. I caught 1 pomp yesterday just after 6pm then nothing the rest of the time lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Up to 4 stingrays, 1 bluefish, 1 puffer


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been trying to get a sting ray for fresh shark bait. Hope you get into some pomps though GROUPERKING


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just put a 15 incher on ice.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Just put a 15 incher on ice.


so jealous! I'll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! Im hitting Henderson wednesday and thursday.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got a 19 incher


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

BOOM!!! Musta brought the mallet today to have caught that huge guy. Lets see this stud


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just gave up and threw in the towel. I'll get a picture when I get home.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well I just gave up and threw in the towel. I'll get a picture when I get home.


----------



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

4-24 Navarre Beach 6pm 14" at fork


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

only got a remora this morning


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I started counting my chickens before the eggs hatched this morning. As soon as I got my rods set up this morning, I caught a small but legal fish. So I thought that it was going to be on this morning, and didn't want that small fish to be held against my limit so I set it free. Well the only thing that was on was stingrays, lots and lots of stingrays. Lol. But hey, I got to go fishing and I caught a few, and the big fish helped my aggregate in the pomp tournament. So it's all good .


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well I started counting my chickens before the eggs hatched this morning.
> View attachment 729857
> 
> 
> View attachment 729865


Making note to self here. Take whatever I get and feel good about it. I just want to get into some Pomps so I can cook them for my buddies. They've never had any and don't know what their missing.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice catch! And I like your beach cart.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man. I forgot to mention that I also caught a rod and reel . The hooks on my pomp rig hooked the hooks of someone else's pomp rig . I got the leader and hand lined it in. Was rewarded with a seven foot surf rod and reel. The reel is probably toast but the rod is in good shape. :thumbup:


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job there GROUPERKING!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

19" WOW!
Way to go and great "reel time" report.
Cheers.


----------



## Surfslayer (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice fish Grouperking!! Were you in FL or AL?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm fishing in Florida this week, next week I plan on fishing Alabama waters.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> I'm fishing in Florida this week, next week I plan on fishing Alabama waters.


Alabama or Florida mallet?? 

Thanks for the report. Congrats on the new rod! :notworthy:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I met a fella on vacation from Louisiana with his family yesterday. He was pretty interested in what he needed to do , to catch a pompano. So he picked my brain and watched me fish. As I was getting ready to leave he came back with some store bought pomp rigs and shrimp. I showed him the rod I caught and wished him luck, and told him that I probably will see him Tuesday. While I was setting out my rods this morning ,this a lady from the condo that I was fishing in front of walks up and ask if my name is Russ. I told her it was, and she said that yesterday afternoon , she was telling Mike "my new buddy " how her son had lost his rod on the beach the day before, when a fish pulled over his sand spike and took his rod into the water. Mike told her that I caught it and would probably be back in the morning. She said that I could sure make a little boy happy if I could hook him up with his pole. I told her certainly, but that I had thrown away the reel ,due to bearing damage, but the rod cleaned up fine. I told her all she had to do is buy a new reel. She then asked if I was coming back any more this week, I told her that I'd probably be back Thursday. She asked if I could bring the reel then. I told her I'd get it out of the trash can and bring it. She thanked me, but I could tell that she was disappointed. Later this morning when Mike came down he told me about the boy losing his rod and I told him that I had just talked to the kid's mom. He then told me that the family had 6 or 7 kids and was staying in the condo as guest and he didn't think that they could afford to replace the reel. So I guess I'm buying a reel to take with me Thursday. Oh yeah I almost forgot, Mike caught his first 2 pompano after I left yesterday. He was pretty pumped up about it , and thanked me for helping to make that possible.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well, I met a fella on vacation from Louisiana with his family yesterday. He was pretty interested in what he needed to do , to catch a pompano. So he picked my brain and watched me fish. As I was getting ready to leave he came back with some store bought pomp rigs and shrimp. I showed him the rod I caught and wished him luck, and told him that I probably will see him Tuesday. While I was setting out my rods this morning ,this a lady from the condo that I was fishing in front of walks up and ask if my name is Russ. I told her it was, and she said that yesterday afternoon , she was telling Mike "my new buddy " how her son had lost his rod on the beach the day before, when a fish pulled over his sand spike and took his rod into the water. Mike told her that I caught it and would probably be back in the morning. She said that I could sure make a little boy happy if I could hook him up with his pole. I told her certainly, but that I had thrown away the reel ,due to bearing damage, but the rod cleaned up fine. I told her all she had to do is buy a new reel. She then asked if I was coming back any more this week, I told her that I'd probably be back Thursday. She asked if I could bring the reel then. I told her I'd get it out of the trash can and bring it. She thanked me, but I could tell that she was disappointed. Later this morning when Mike came down he told me about the boy losing his rod and I told him that I had just talked to the kid's mom. He then told me that the family had 6 or 7 kids and was staying in the condo as guest and he didn't think that they could afford to replace the reel. *So I guess I'm buying a reel to take with me Thursday.* Oh yeah I almost forgot, Mike caught his first 2 pompano after I left yesterday. He was pretty pumped up about it , and thanked me for helping to make that possible.


You, sir, are indeed the KING! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Good report GK


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well, I met a fella on vacation from Louisiana with his family yesterday. He was pretty interested in what he needed to do , to catch a pompano. So he picked my brain and watched me fish. As I was getting ready to leave he came back with some store bought pomp rigs and shrimp. I showed him the rod I caught and wished him luck, and told him that I probably will see him Tuesday. While I was setting out my rods this morning ,this a lady from the condo that I was fishing in front of walks up and ask if my name is Russ. I told her it was, and she said that yesterday afternoon , she was telling Mike "my new buddy " how her son had lost his rod on the beach the day before, when a fish pulled over his sand spike and took his rod into the water. Mike told her that I caught it and would probably be back in the morning. She said that I could sure make a little boy happy if I could hook him up with his pole. I told her certainly, but that I had thrown away the reel ,due to bearing damage, but the rod cleaned up fine. I told her all she had to do is buy a new reel. She then asked if I was coming back any more this week, I told her that I'd probably be back Thursday. She asked if I could bring the reel then. I told her I'd get it out of the trash can and bring it. She thanked me, but I could tell that she was disappointed. Later this morning when Mike came down he told me about the boy losing his rod and I told him that I had just talked to the kid's mom. He then told me that the family had 6 or 7 kids and was staying in the condo as guest and he didn't think that they could afford to replace the reel. So I guess I'm buying a reel to take with me Thursday. Oh yeah I almost forgot, Mike caught his first 2 pompano after I left yesterday. He was pretty pumped up about it , and thanked me for helping to make that possible.


Nice going Russ! I'll be down to Ft Morgan in a few weeks. Maybe we'll meet then.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well, I met a fella on vacation from Louisiana with his family yesterday. He was pretty interested in what he needed to do , to catch a pompano. So he picked my brain and watched me fish. As I was getting ready to leave he came back with some store bought pomp rigs and shrimp. I showed him the rod I caught and wished him luck, and told him that I probably will see him Tuesday. While I was setting out my rods this morning ,this a lady from the condo that I was fishing in front of walks up and ask if my name is Russ. I told her it was, and she said that yesterday afternoon , she was telling Mike "my new buddy " how her son had lost his rod on the beach the day before, when a fish pulled over his sand spike and took his rod into the water. Mike told her that I caught it and would probably be back in the morning. She said that I could sure make a little boy happy if I could hook him up with his pole. I told her certainly, but that I had thrown away the reel ,due to bearing damage, but the rod cleaned up fine. I told her all she had to do is buy a new reel. She then asked if I was coming back any more this week, I told her that I'd probably be back Thursday. She asked if I could bring the reel then. I told her I'd get it out of the trash can and bring it. She thanked me, but I could tell that she was disappointed. Later this morning when Mike came down he told me about the boy losing his rod and I told him that I had just talked to the kid's mom. He then told me that the family had 6 or 7 kids and was staying in the condo as guest and he didn't think that they could afford to replace the reel. So I guess I'm buying a reel to take with me Thursday. Oh yeah I almost forgot, Mike caught his first 2 pompano after I left yesterday. He was pretty pumped up about it , and thanked me for helping to make that possible.


 That's awesome. Cant wait to hear how the kid reacts. Maybe buy him a mallet too his spike doesn't fall over again. HAHA :thumbup:


----------

